# Guess how old she is...



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 13, 2006)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!

















































CLICK TO SEE AGE



THE GIRL JUST TURNED _*14*_ YEARS OLD!!!! SHE LOOKS LIKE 25!!!!!

so sad b/c she is so beautiful &amp; fresh-faced..she has at least 10 more years to look 25 but how much longer can she have to enjoy her youth??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Dec 13, 2006)

16????


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 13, 2006)

And check out this model (different girl):













ONLY 13. Very Brooke Shields-esque IMO...the first pic is SOOOOO GROSS when you realize she's 13 and the male model is probably twice her age


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 13, 2006)

14?


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 13, 2006)

psst: i did it w/ the spoiler button  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wont say it...but its a shocker IMO

I'm pretty shocked you guys thought she was a teen at first sight! I really thought she was like 25 years old!


----------



## han (Dec 13, 2006)

young


----------



## missnadia (Dec 13, 2006)

My guess for the 1st one is 14.. second one 16...... now let's see the answers.......

Wow it's sad when you really think about it..


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Dec 13, 2006)

wow i'm impressed you could tell the 1st was 14! i swear i thought she was 10 yeras older...that makeup is insane


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 13, 2006)

i was gonna say like 17 knowing most models are like super super young.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow they are young I try to gess younger when I see the pics


----------



## missnadia (Dec 13, 2006)

I think if I didn't know this was a trick question my first thought would have been 25 for sure! It's crazy what makeup can do!!!!!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG,no ID checks for them,lol.I was gonna say 30 or something just cuz i thought it was someone who was young looking for their age but i'd never thing 13 &amp; 14,dats out there.


----------



## han (Dec 13, 2006)

wow!! thats amazeing i wouldnt of ever guess 14


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 13, 2006)

I would have guessed 21 for the first girl and then 19 for the second, but I know models are pretty young.


----------



## Ave18 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow! I would have never guessed! Makes me think the 2nd set of pictures are kinda creepy. She's too young to be posing like that!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 13, 2006)

Well when I was looking at the first one was like - my guess would be about 24 but there must be a shocker so by guess was maybe 16....but 14?! Holy junk! She is beautiful!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 13, 2006)

It's a bit creepy seeing photos like that.

I have to agree that the photo of the 13 year old getting groped by someone who might be twice her age is rather disgusting...


----------



## pla4u (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes I agree totaly....


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 13, 2006)

omg im 23 and dont look anywhere near that old. damn


----------



## TylerD (Dec 13, 2006)

I said 25 thats insane!!!! Shes asking to be scooped up by the men if you ask me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 13, 2006)

oh i see that now


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 13, 2006)

Whoa! I thought they were like 19.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 13, 2006)

I would've guessed 15/16 since they do start young. Adriana Lima started modeling for Vogue and Victoria's Secret when she was 16. She won second in the Ford Supermodel of the World Contest at the age of 13.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 13, 2006)

I immediately thought 14. Even with all of the makeup, her face looks very young.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh wow. I am severly impressed.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 13, 2006)

I also thought they were around 14, 15 years old.


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2006)

Isn't that just nuts? I think there really is a sinister undercurrent about why the industry uses models that young. Any fellow former/current models probably know exactly what I'm talking about...:sleepyhead:


----------



## Kathy (Dec 13, 2006)

I was going to guess they were both pretty young. You could see by how perfect their skin was. Plus...I know they like to start 'em modeling when they're still jailbait! lol...


----------



## Geek (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice use of our spoiler tag! Great post


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought atleast 20.. Wow..


----------



## jessimau (Dec 13, 2006)

I guessed both right! Anyone with skin that flawless is probably pretty young. I dunno, I'm not creeped out by the pics of the 13-year-old. I mean, if you really examine it, he's not groping her and there's a good amount of distance overall. It's not a hot &amp; steamy shot, it's kind of a teasing shot. Eh, didn't bother me I guess b/c I know models start out around 12 or 13.


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2006)

My guess was 16, not that far! lol


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 13, 2006)

what a cheeky girl!

14?? :bigeyes2:


----------



## Chaela (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh wow, I thought 18-20 for the first one, the second one looked around 15-16. I think the second girl posing with the guy is rather disturbing mostly because of her clothes, I'm 17 and my mom would have a fit if I wanted to pose in those tiny boy shorts now, let alone at 13!!


----------



## LVA (Dec 13, 2006)

wow, i guessed 30 ... i'm so off. how sad. But she is very beautiful


----------



## dlwt2003 (Dec 13, 2006)

I knew theyw ere young because there skin was so very very smooth you dont get that when you are 25 no matter what really well most people, those gals are so much prettier w/o makeup really. The sad thing is thats why everyone wants to be stick thin as well so they look 14, strange world we live in


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, I figured she was under 15 from at least one of the pics... Amazing what makeup can do to models!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 13, 2006)

My guesses were 15 and 16. I know they start them really young...

It is sad...


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 13, 2006)

wow, I thought they were around 17, but dang!!!

they're way too young for modeling, imho.


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 13, 2006)

I was going to guess 16 or 17 for both of them. The second girl looks a bit younger. I agree, even with all the makeup and such, you can tell they have youthful faces underneath it all.

This seems to be a phenomenon of late... I have seen so many teenagers [female and male] that just look and dress so much more mature than their actual age. I met two guys the other day who I swore were at least 20-23, but I found out they were 17 &amp; 18! It's really crazy.

I mean, people always think I'm a lot older than I am. Funny story on that... My family bought a new computer in the summer, and the sales guy was talking to me about stuff as I helped load eveything in the car. I got the impression he was hitting on me a little, and when he asked what university I was in, I had to tell him I haven't even finishined high school yet... and I'm only 18! LOL. His face was priceless. He was just like.... "Oh... man, I thought you'd be at least 22 or 23". And then the "hitting on" vibes I was getting completely disappeared :rotfl: :moa:


----------



## Miss World (Jan 18, 2007)

I was thinking 20s!! I'm 26 and I look wayyyyyy younger... its kinda freaky how much "older" modelling kids could look!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 18, 2007)

wow!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 18, 2007)

The first one I thought was older, about 25 - 28. But then the second one looked really young. I wasn't as surprised by her age.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know why they want such young models, if there are girls that are older that look just as great.

And knowing the kind of life that models usually have i have to say that starting at 13 might be really sad...not being able to really enjoy your adolescence or your childhood.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 18, 2007)

my guess was 15 for the first model and same for the second.


----------



## Saje (Jan 18, 2007)

I guessed 16 for both. Yeah the industry likes em young and they like em younger. Thats why its hard to find models at a certain older age group. Those who make it after their 20something years are like the supermodels!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 18, 2007)

I guessed 16 and then I seen the spoiler. wow jus turned 14.


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 18, 2007)

lol...i guessed 23 for the first model and 15 for the second one - she looks young!


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 18, 2007)

Eww...that's soooooo creepy! They look older than I do.


----------



## Sabrosa (Jan 18, 2007)

I say about 20


----------



## annicken (Jan 18, 2007)

14 years olg, she looks 20 at least..


----------



## Lia (Jan 18, 2007)

You can notice that she's very young , actually, despite of the makeup. Look at the structure of the face. It's from a 13 year-old girl, despite of the makeup.

And if you really want to know a girl's age, you have to look closely at her body. No matter what, even if the woman is a stick and have been all her life, her body is a "different stick" when she was 13 than 10 years after.

Makeup + lighting and posing that make the difference from sexy-25-years-old to cute-14-years-old.

They want really young models because their bodies are not fully developed. So they have narrower hips and smaller boobs, and are thinner than a 20 year-old.

I remember a post from someone here that mentioned that they use really thin girls because it's easier to sew clothes for them and make it look classy and elegant.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jan 18, 2007)

Nothing to feel sorry for, these girls are sitting pretty and making some serious loot while the rest of us have to schlepp to work everyday for an eigth of what they make in an hour.


----------



## Lia (Jan 18, 2007)

Ah, and the 1st girl, you can notice that she's really young on the full body pic, because of her face too.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 18, 2007)

In the modelling world, I wouldn't be surprised if she was 13. That's my guess.

ETA: I was close!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

16-18

*edit

yeah u can tell by their faces..older people have at least some sort of line in their face

but mann i wish i had that kind of boobage at 13


----------



## ivette (Jan 21, 2007)

:icon_eek: :bigeyes2:

i was going to say no older than 25 tops


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 21, 2007)

they're stunning! you wouldn't know!!

x


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 22, 2007)

They do look way older than their actual ages, that's insane!


----------



## Courtnee Louise (Mar 19, 2011)

eighteen?


----------

